# With or Without.....Makeup!



## dragorat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Ladies if you would please post pics with & without makeup.To me makeup is actually an enhancer & not really a neccessity.I know some feel they need it to hide their "flaws" but are they truly flaws or societies standards bearing down on you.I won't name names at present but I have seen a few of the ladies here in both manners & find them lovely either way.I also look forward to other guys opinions on the subject not only concerning the ladies here but perhaps their better 1/2's if they have 1.*


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok first one without makeup
Second with makeup
Ruth 

View attachment cornrows.jpg


View attachment Ruthie.jpg


----------



## dragorat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Ruth you are lovely either way.However without the makeup I'm more attracted to your eyes.....*


----------



## Rowan (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay...here's mine. They are a little older, but you get the idea  

View attachment lorinomakeup.jpg


View attachment loriwmakeup.jpg


----------



## dragorat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Lori I find both very lovely....I see little to no difference between the 2 except a little added color from the makeup....
*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 30, 2008)

*With*







*Without*


----------



## dragorat (Jul 30, 2008)

*With=Exotic beauty.....without=The girl next door.... Both attractive in their own unique ways.*


----------



## bexy (Jul 30, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Okay...here's mine. They are a little older, but you get the idea



seriously, i am running out of words. you are so bloody beautiful!!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 30, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> seriously, i am running out of words. you are so bloody beautiful!!



You are so sweet darlin..thank you  *smooches*


----------



## mimosa (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful ladies!:bow: ............NO can do for me. People might start sending me hateful PMs.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 30, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Beautiful ladies!:bow: ............NO can do for me. People might start sending me hateful PMs.



Oh please, Your PM box is full most of the time. All the guys lovin on yer nekkid pics.:kiss2:


----------



## dragorat (Jul 30, 2008)

*You get any hate mail for it they'll have to deal with me.After all I'm the 1 who made the request...*


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 30, 2008)

I can see and understand why people (male and female) find make up to be an enhancer, icing on the cake or necessity in general. I do not, however, agree with that. (Yet another example of my extremist point of view coming into play) I do not believe in "flaws" for people. You look like what you look like. Period. A lot of people use make up to hide those alleged "flaws," but to me personally it just detracts from the natural beauty of the person. I much prefer natural to make up.

The same goes for heels. It gives the impression that she is taller than she really is.

The same goes for nail polish. I can understand what's so cute and fun with it, but I do not think it makes hands, nails or the entire appearance look any better.



*EDIT:* I do have to say, though, that a person does not look bad because they wear make up. I can still see the same person, and they're still beautiful. I'd rather just see the natural beauty; that's all.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I was really hard pressed to find a no make up picture but I did manage to finally find one....




Anyhoo the second and third ones are not "without make up" but less make up than usual.....
Will have to actually take some with the intent purpose of no make up later on.... 

View attachment carol age 4.jpg


View attachment aug 07 carol 2.JPG


View attachment aug 07 carol.JPG


----------



## dragorat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Chimpi,I think we've both generally said the same thing.I don't really believe a woman needs make up to look beautiful.A woman can enhance her beauty but it doesn't mean she needs it.*


----------



## Shosh (Jul 30, 2008)

I prefer to not wear makeup, but I need to even out my skin tone and I do have flaws. I hate makeup, but I need it I think. I hate the feeling of make up on my skin. So gluggy.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 30, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *Chimpi,I think we've both generally said the same thing.I don't really believe a woman needs make up to look beautiful.A woman can enhance her beauty but it doesn't mean she needs it.*



Very true. I am also saying, though, that make up does not (yes, it "can", though) 'enhance' her beauty. It just masks the natural beauty.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 30, 2008)

I have days where I don't care about makeup and wear nothing. Then I have days where I wear it , but I keep it simple. I wear it to hide the dark circles under my eyes. But I most love makeup when I get to do something crazy and dramatic. Thats fun. but not usually an everyday thing anymore.





Without





With





Crazy and Dramatic


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 30, 2008)

I go without make up much more than I used to, but for work, or special occasions... I will never go without. I just think I look better with it. You guys be the judge. 

Here's a couple of pics... without (scary!!), and with.....


----------



## elle camino (Jul 30, 2008)

oy. hate to be a killjoy here since it's kinda just turning into a picture thread and those are usually fun, but gosh do i hate it when dudes decide to pipe up about their opinions on makeup/why people wear or don't wear it/whether someone's face is better without it or not. 
i wear makeup to make my face look more like i'd want it to look naturally, but (way) more importantly: i use it because it's _fun_. it's fun to shop for, fun to buy, fun to use, it's a fun little bonding ritual with my girlfriends, it's one of my favorite parts of my daily routine. 
point is: there are a zillion different reasons to do your face up, and i (personally - not speaking for anyone else) am a little annoyed by the "women use makeup to hide their flaws, and/or they just need assurance that their naked face is beautiful" assumptions a lot of mentypes feel free to make. asking questions is fine, of course, but i'm a bit squicked out when it comes to any type of evaluation process. 

it's kinda like...why do you care?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 30, 2008)

I buy make up cause it's fun too... LOL I am a makeup hound... I love wearing it, and I think I look way better with it, than without. I definitely have flaws, but I wear make up... just cause! 



elle camino said:


> oy. hate to be a killjoy here since it's kinda just turning into a picture thread and those are usually fun, but gosh do i hate it when dudes decide to pipe up about their opinions on makeup/why people wear or don't wear it/whether someone's face is better without it or not.
> i wear makeup to make my face look more like i'd want it to look naturally, but (way) more importantly: i use it because it's _fun_. it's fun to shop for, fun to buy, fun to use, it's a fun little bonding ritual with my girlfriends, it's one of my favorite parts of my daily routine.
> point is: there are a zillion different reasons to do your face up, and i (personally - not speaking for anyone else) am a little annoyed by the "women use makeup to hide their flaws, and/or they just need assurance that their naked face is beautiful" assumptions a lot of mentypes feel free to make. asking questions is fine, of course, but i'm a bit squicked out when it comes to any type of evaluation process.
> 
> it's kinda like...why do you care?


----------



## Shosh (Jul 30, 2008)

I am actually looking in to having a treatment with the Fraxel laser on my face, as I have a few marks I would like to erase. I would be happier as I think I would be able to wear less make up to cover the flaws, which would be good.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 30, 2008)

NO contest that I look better with make-up. I wish that was more of a motivator to put it on everyday LOL first one is without (obviously) and second is with.


----------



## KaliCurves (Jul 30, 2008)

*Before when I was younger I wouldnt leave my room till I had my makeup on, now as and Adult, Im getting better about not wearing any. I even let my Boyfriend the first time we was together see me with out makeup, but then again he makes me feel so special an loved I knew it wouldnt make a difference to him anyways.*​


----------



## Haunted (Jul 30, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> *Before when I was younger I wouldnt leave my room till I had my makeup on, now as and Adult, Im getting better about not wearing any. I even let my Boyfriend the first time we was together see me with out makeup, but then again he makes me feel so special an loved I knew it wouldnt make a difference to him anyways.*​



Wait Your not wearing make-up in one of these Which is it, the the second one right. Seriously folks she looks beautiful first thing in the morning right out of bed. Simply gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 31, 2008)

what a fun idea. I have to say i love to play with makeup looks and stuff but tend to be natural day to day just cuz I'm lazy and i have sensitive skin that gets itchy. 
I like mascara to make my eyelashes actually show up since they're blond. 

View attachment makejup.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 31, 2008)

In my makeup picture I painted myself up because I was going to a club but generally I don't wear makeup at all. Wearing makeup IS fun because I know I'm going somewhere, there's excitment inside, I feel like a glamazon in my liquid eyeliner and blueblood vampire lipstick. For me it adds that special something not just for looks. 

Otherwise, wearing it and worrying about it getting on stuff and washing it off at the end of the day is just too much hassle for a simpleton like me to keep up with. I kinda feel like the methodology used to remove all the makeup also removes some natural protectors in your skin as well. There are lotions and potions out there meant to replenish that but for me it just wasn't the same. My skin always looked terrible making me want to wear makeup daily but once I stopped wearing it and used gentler means of cleansing my skin began to look and feel much better. Not perfect but way better than it did. YRMV of course but this was my lot.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 31, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> In my makeup picture I painted myself up because I was going to a club but generally I don't wear makeup at all. Wearing makeup IS fun because I know I'm going somewhere, there's excitment inside, I feel like a glamazon in my liquid eyeliner and blueblood vampire lipstick. For me it adds that special something not just for looks.
> 
> Otherwise, wearing it and worrying about it getting on stuff and washing it off at the end of the day is just too much hassle for a simpleton like me to keep up with. I kinda feel like the methodology used to remove all the makeup also removes some natural protectors in your skin as well. There are lotions and potions out there meant to replenish that but for me it just wasn't the same. My skin always looked terrible making me want to wear makeup daily but once I stopped wearing it and used gentler means of cleansing my skin began to look and feel much better. Not perfect but way better than it did. YRMV of course but this was my lot.



Tips and advice of good products and gentler means would be great here Lilly. Thanks.


----------



## dragorat (Jul 31, 2008)

*First off thank you to all the ladies who have posted so far.I find you all very attractive both ways.Now I'm NOT condemning any ladies for wearing makeup,I was just curious to see the natural state of those I've grown to think of as family.Concerning covering flaws only the individual ladies can determine what they concider flaws.As Violet stated she buys makeup for the fun of it.I see nothing wrong there either.All those who have posted show very good taste in the way they make themselves up.I'm being honest in my praises of all here with or without.I have however in my life seen some ladies who cake it on so thick you'd think they used a paintbrush or were auditioning for Ringling Brothers!I would NEVER come straight out & say something to upset them concerning it but if you know someone like I'm describing they do look a little out of place.*


----------



## Shosh (Jul 31, 2008)

Regarding women who cake makeup on, well maybe they feel more confident that way. The pressure on women by society to look good is intense. 
Men are lucky that they do not have to go through all that to the same extent. It is easy to criticize women, but we are often not allowed to have a bad face day.
I think I just want to crawl back under my covers and not come out. Too much pressure.


----------



## dragorat (Jul 31, 2008)

*Elle it's actually the same as women & their preference for or against men's facial hair.either way it all boils down to what the person being observed prefers.But we are still entitled to our opinions.I prefer my beard but others think I look better without.Doesn't upset me any what they think & I let them have their opinions.*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 31, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Tips and advice of good products and gentler means would be great here Lilly. Thanks.



In the summertime I use Cetaphil Cleanser and water. No rubbing, only with my fingers. I try not to be harsh with my skin.

In the winter I use 100% Pure Petrolium Jelly. Yes yes, I know - Ick. In New England however where its frigid and dry it has been the missing link, plus it is non comedogenic. The idea that it clogs pores is a myth. Just remember you must make sure is says 100% Pure on the tube. Some companies add mineral oil and other junk to make it more spreadable in the jar and that will clog your pores, PPJ100 won't. I smear it on and tissue it off with a paper towel. I feared it would clog my pores and cause acne but it did just the opposite, plus it is the best moisturizer I've ever used. I love this stuff! I'm living proof it works. :happy:


----------



## dragorat (Jul 31, 2008)

*You hit the nail on the head there.A lot of it is societal pressure.Society thinks that if you follow THEIR rules you should never have a bad hair or face day.I think those of us who realize it's ok for those things to happen live in the REAL world...lol*


----------



## Tooz (Jul 31, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> In the winter I use 100% Pure Petrolium Jelly. Yes yes, I know - Ick. In New England however where its frigid and dry it has been the missing link, plus it is non comedogenic. The idea that it clogs pores is a myth. Just remember you must make sure is says 100% Pure on the tube. Some companies add mineral oil and other junk to make it more spreadable in the jar and that will clog your pores, PPJ100 won't. I smear it on and tissue it off with a paper towel. I feared it would clog my pores and cause acne but it did just the opposite, plus it is the best moisturizer I've ever used. I love this stuff! I'm living proof it works. :happy:



I second this. I use it on rough patches on my face in the winter. The water here is so hard, and it just sucks everything right out of my skin. A little PJ on th' chin and forehead and I am good to go.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't have any pictures of me without make-up, but I think it's unfair to say it's all about societal pressures. I think make-up can be very empowering, and I don't see anything wrong with accentuating beautiful features if you chose to.


----------



## dragorat (Jul 31, 2008)

*If you notice I said a lot not all is societal pressure.Just like with weight....society says you should only weigh so much to be beautiful.As far as using makeup to enhance certain qualities I see nothing wrong there either.As an example I've seen many ladies here who use makeup to draw attention to their beautiful eyes.I see nothing wrong in that.Let's say this thread was started out of curiosity.Just to see how much or little a difference there is between the natural state & the enhanced state.
*


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 31, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *If you notice I said a lot not all is societal pressure.Just like with weight....society says you should only weigh so much to be beautiful.As far as using makeup to enhance certain qualities I see nothing wrong there either.As an example I've seen many ladies here who use makeup to draw attention to their beautiful eyes.I see nothing wrong in that.Let's say this thread was started out of curiosity.Just to see how much or little a difference there is between the natural state & the enhanced state.
> *


 Ahh, then that is fine, then. I just grow tired of society being blamed entirely for things that are for the most part individual decision.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 31, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I don't have any pictures of me without make-up, but I think it's unfair to say it's all about societal pressures. I think make-up can be very empowering, and I don't see anything wrong with accentuating beautiful features if you chose to.



I don't think anyone was saying or even suggesting that women wear makeup solely because we're being pressured to. There is however an element of pressure in society as a whole to look good which can partially be a motivating factor for lots of things women do, like shaving my underarms. I hate doing it but I will if I know I'm going swimming or sleeveless. No way would I go to the beach with hairy pits. Some love love love shaving their pits and do it for personal reasons, I'm not one of them.


----------



## pinuptami (Jul 31, 2008)

K...here ya go! With makeup is about a year old cause uh...I barely ever wear it. 

View attachment DSC06365.jpg


View attachment DSC02275.JPG


----------



## Tad (Jul 31, 2008)

My wife almost never wears any make-up. Now, she is fortunate to have generally great skin and really strong coloring, and the few times she's had on substantial make-up I think it more concealed her natural beauty than enhanced it.

But every now and then she'll use a little bit of make-up, say eye liner and maybe lip stick, and I love it. Not so much that it makes her look better, but it makes her look a little different, while still looking like herself. After being together for close to eighteen years I admit my eyes are spoiled and I don't often _really_ notice her features. But the subtle change of just a small bit of make-up grabs my eye and holds it there, and lets me fall in love with that face in a subtly new way.

I think that occasional use, for her, is ever so much more impactful than if she wore it every day.


----------



## ioanamaria (Jul 31, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I go without make up much more than I used to, but for work, or special occasions... I will never go without. I just think I look better with it. You guys be the judge.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics... without (scary!!), and with.....


i like your style!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you! 



ioanamaria said:


> i like your style!


----------



## Suze (Jul 31, 2008)

Hahaahaaahaha, wouldnt post here even if I were paid!

Sucks to be a blonde. Doesnt really look like I have eyebrows/lashes without makeup.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 1, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *Elle it's actually the same as women & their preference for or against men's facial hair.either way it all boils down to what the person being observed prefers.But we are still entitled to our opinions.I prefer my beard but others think I look better without.Doesn't upset me any what they think & I let them have their opinions.*


mkay, well if we're going with that analogy, then it's like if i decided to make a thread called 'with or without beards!', alluded to the presumption that men grow beards in order to obfuscate their chins which they're insecure about, and then encouraged men to post pictures of themselves with and without beards so we can all decide which way we like them better. 

certainly wouldn't be against any rules, and i'd probably get a number of guys to respond (people love posting pictures of themselves, for any reason. myself included), but it's like...what's the point? it's a personal choice, not really anyone's beeswax, and regardless of where i personally fall on the beard-enjoyment spectrum, why would i feel like making guys justify why they do or don't shave?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 1, 2008)

elle camino said:


> mkay, well if we're going with that analogy, then it's like if i decided to make a thread called 'with or without beards!', alluded to the presumption that men grow beards in order to obfuscate their chins which they're insecure about, and then encouraged men to post pictures of themselves with and without beards so we can all decide which way we like them better.
> 
> certainly wouldn't be against any rules, and i'd probably get a number of guys to respond (people love posting pictures of themselves, for any reason. myself included), but it's like...what's the point? it's a personal choice, not really anyone's beeswax, and regardless of where i personally fall on the beard-enjoyment spectrum, why would i feel like making guys justify why they do or don't shave?



I really don't think you can demonize this. No one is making anyone justify anything. I'm actually curious to see what people's thoughts and experiences are but I'm not giving up my lipstick or my MAC eyeliner over it. I think you're being overly sensitive about this. It's not a judgement call, it's just a conversation. I'm loving the Before and After vibe of the photos and seeing how people put stuff on.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 1, 2008)

hardly demonizing or fist-shaking or anything like that. i think i've been pretty clear that i'm just speaking for myself when i say 'feh, what's the point, and furthermore it's just a little annoying'.

also if you just want to chat about makeup there's like a 35 page thread about it on the ladyboard. sayin. and i'll totally chat with you till i'm blue in the face.
er...fingers?

edit: and if nobody's being pressured to justify anything, then what that whole 'i know some women feel the need to hide their flaws with makeup' spiel in the OP all about? kinda bound to make a woman about to post a makeup picture feel a bit like explaining that no, she doesn't think her natural face is butt-fugly, she just likes makeup, blah blah etc. 
again: sayin.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 1, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *Elle it's actually the same as women & their preference for or against men's facial hair.either way it all boils down to what the person being observed prefers.But we are still entitled to our opinions.I prefer my beard but others think I look better without.Doesn't upset me any what they think & I let them have their opinions.*





elle camino said:


> mkay, well if we're going with that analogy, then it's like if i decided to make a thread called 'with or without beards!', alluded to the presumption that men grow beards in order to obfuscate their chins which they're insecure about, and then encouraged men to post pictures of themselves with and without beards so we can all decide which way we like them better.
> 
> certainly wouldn't be against any rules, and i'd probably get a number of guys to respond (people love posting pictures of themselves, for any reason. myself included), but it's like...what's the point? it's a personal choice, not really anyone's beeswax, and regardless of where i personally fall on the beard-enjoyment spectrum, why would i feel like making guys justify why they do or don't shave?



Elle answered just exactly in the way I was thinking. The beard analogy is a good one. Isn't it interesting that you don't see women asking guys to post pictures of themselves with and without facial hair so that we can "judge" them? I dunno. I think it's just another way that we objectify and judge women based on their appearance. I think it kinda sucks. I'm sure that's not your intent, dragorat, but that's how it felt to me, anyhow. 

I love wearing make up, though I don't always have the time to tart myself up before work or going out. I love how it makes me look, how it evens out my skin tone, enhances my eyes and cheekbones, etc. However, I wear it for me, and not for any man in my life ('cause Burtimus doesn't seem to care one way or t'other).


----------



## rainyday (Aug 1, 2008)

Not a guy, but I think it's fascinating to see people with and without. As Lilly said above, part of the fun for me is seeing what and where people opt to put it on. After three years of not sleeping well, I've been leaning heavy on under-eye concealer lately for those dark circles myself. A with-and-without-facial-hair thread for guys would be interesting too. 

Oh, and without, as seen by Mac Photobooth. . . . :smitten:

(I'll be back after I take an up-to-date pic.)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 1, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hardly demonizing or fist-shaking or anything like that. i think i've been pretty clear that i'm just speaking for myself when i say 'feh, what's the point, and furthermore it's just a little annoying'.
> 
> also if you just want to chat about makeup there's like a 35 page thread about it on the ladyboard. sayin. and i'll totally chat with you till i'm blue in the face.
> er...fingers?
> ...



It might be because some people actually said that they wear makeup to hide flaws and imperfections such that some people won't even post a picture without makeup, which of course is their perogative. Like I said before, it is merely a discussion and not a judgement call.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 1, 2008)

stimulus/response quibbles are so pointless. i see a vase and you see two faces, etc blah blah. i and others find the whole premise a bit irritating, you and others don't. 
we've made our points, plus i like you so whatevs.
:]
seriously though, the actual makeup thread is fun and you should visit.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 1, 2008)

elle camino said:


> stimulus/response quibbles are so pointless. i see a vase and you see two faces, etc blah blah. i and others find the whole premise a bit irritating, you and others don't.
> we've made our points, plus i like you so whatevs.
> :]
> seriously though, the actual makeup thread is fun and you should visit.



I've looked at it a couple of times. I really don't have any skills or knowledge to offer and a lot of what I've seen there I can't find any practical use for personally. I sorta forgot that it was there. I might post my cheapo lipstick brand there though. A lot of people ask me what it is, some may find it interesting. Agree about the back and fourth stuff. I just wanted to toot my horn too is all.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont post many pics of myself not because of makeup or the lack thereof, but just because I hate pics of myself. Simple.
I am working through that and hope to get past it.
Meanwhile I am thinking of switching from Mac makeup which is excellant to mineral makeup. Mineral makeup may look more natural on me, and feel less gluggy.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 1, 2008)

There is a huge difference between those who wear makeup for fun and those who use it as a crutch because they are too insecure to be seen without it. I am not implying ANYONE with this, I'm just saying I have a problem with the latter. Makeup for me is for fun and to enhance, and I regularly go out with no makeup on at all.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2008)

Tooz said:


> There is a huge difference between those who wear makeup for fun and those who use it as a crutch because they are too insecure to be seen without it. I am not implying ANYONE with this, I'm just saying I have a problem with the latter. Makeup for me is for fun and to enhance, and I regularly go out with no makeup on at all.



But what makes women feel insecure? Society demanding perfection from women perhaps? Women are always compared to each other and almost rated etc.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 1, 2008)

Susannah said:


> But what makes women feel insecure? Society demanding perfection from women perhaps? Women are always compared to each other and almost rated etc.



True, but I still just don't have patience for it, hehe.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 1, 2008)

I recall when I was like that it was based on my own feelings. My brothers HATE HATE HATE makeup. I recall as a kid having a brother bend down and wisper to me after a flirty female friend of his with full makeup passed by us to never wear it. The truth is I didn't like the way my skin looked. I wore it as a cover and also as an enhancer regardless of what anyone else said, brother be damned. No one pressured me to wear it but myself. These days I feel pressured to wear it when I go to fat girl events because people love to snap random pictures at these things. I hate having my picture taken as I feel I don't photograph well under certain circumstances. It's to keep from turning up on some web board looking like Al Sharpton in a tank top.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 1, 2008)

Do we seriously have to turn everything into a debate? Anyone who knows Dragorat knows he is one of the most polite, respectful, and appreciative guys around. I seriously doubt he meant to imply one way or an other about make up being a good or bad thing. That topic would be a good one to debate on the Fashion Forum not here derailing a poor Rattie's innocent thread...but that's just my opinion. 

Anyway, here are my pics...

With

View attachment 47011



Without

View attachment 47012


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 1, 2008)

Nancy you are so cute...i wanna have hot sects with you. I am not posting a pic of myself without makeup because I am trying to get a date here!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 1, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Nancy you are so cute...i wanna have hot sects with you. I am not posting a pic of myself without makeup because I am trying to get a date here!!



Lisa, if I had any kind of courage I'd post a _real_ picture of myself...which would involve hair in a wild bun, no make up, bags under my eyes, work clothes consisting of a drab blue t-shirt and old tan capris. Not to mention the crazed look that only preschool teachers have after an afternoon with 30 four year olds.

PS...I've see you in person and two words come to mind: HOT GODDESS!


----------



## DolceBBW (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's my before and after.... 

View attachment no makeup 2.jpg


View attachment with make up.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 1, 2008)

I couldn't agree more! :happy:

Lovely pics Nancy... both of them... 



NancyGirl74 said:


> Do we seriously have to turn everything into a debate?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 1, 2008)

You're lovely....



DolceBBW said:


> Here's my before and after....


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Nancy you are so cute...i wanna have hot sects with you. I am not posting a pic of myself without makeup because I am trying to get a date here!!


Why? Do you think the guys prefering the "natural" look might be a little too "odd" for you?  (no offence!)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 1, 2008)

DolceBBW said:


> Here's my before and after....



Docle dahlink...if you were any cuter I'd be forced to dislike you just because. 



Violet_Beauregard said:


> I couldn't agree more! :happy:
> 
> Lovely pics Nancy... both of them...



Thank you!


----------



## DolceBBW (Aug 1, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Docle dahlink...if you were any cuter I'd be forced to dislike you just because.
> 
> Hahaha please don't I like you too much for you to dislike me just because, and ive refrained from disliking you just because you look so damned pretty :happy: so there!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rowan (Aug 1, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Do we seriously have to turn everything into a debate? Anyone who knows Dragorat knows he is one of the most polite, respectful, and appreciative guys around. I seriously doubt he meant to imply one way or an other about make up being a good or bad thing. That topic would be a good one to debate on the Fashion Forum not here derailing a poor Rattie's innocent thread...but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, here are my pics...



I agree...nothing like blowing stuff out of proportion that was posted in all innocence!


----------



## dragorat (Aug 1, 2008)

*I'm glad to see more of you lovely ladies joining the thread & shall we say letting it all hang out facially... As has been mentioned before by myself & by several ladies here this thread was meant in complete innocence.I didn't mean it as a way to say well so -and - so looks sooooo much better with than without or visa versa.It was made to give the ladies an option to let us all see them as nature made them.All the ladies here are beautiful to me either way.To me true beauty is not just how we look on the outside but how we present ourselves from the inside.Also as i said before we are all entitled to our opinions so ON WE GO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2008)

rainyday said:


> Oh, and without, as seen by Mac Photobooth. . . . :smitten:
> 
> (I'll be back after I take an up-to-date pic.)



You definitely have an honest face, Rainy. The nose is noble.


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 1, 2008)

The bravery in this thread is to be commended. Everyone looks great with and without. I was a hell of a lot more likely to go without when I was younger but mascara for a blond is essential. Small pics but I took this morning 

View attachment me.JPG


View attachment me1.JPG


----------



## Aliena (Aug 1, 2008)

Ell, if you don't like this thread, then please don't open it; it is your right to do so--or not to as the case may be. I find this thread fun and easy going. Therefore, here is my contribution:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

Dee, you have some of the most hauntingly beautiful eyes I have ever seen- with and without the make up


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 1, 2008)

Very pretty!!



KendraLee said:


> The bravery in this thread is to be commended. Everyone looks great with and without. I was a hell of a lot more likely to go without when I was younger but mascara for a blond is essential. Small pics but I took this morning






Gorgeous!! I really like you as a brunette.... you're lovely either way... but my preference is darker on you.... so let it be written, so let it be done... LOL 



Aliena said:


> Ell, if you don't like this thread, then please don't open it; it is your right to do so--or not to as the case may be. I find this thread fun and easy going. Therefore, here is my contribution:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

I rarely ever wear makeup. I probably could count on one hand the times that I have worn makeup, one of those times was at my wedding 2 years ago (and I had it professionally done). One reason I don't wear makeup is that I have a hard time putting it on myself since I only have a small amount of vision in one eye. When I was a teenager, I did like eyeshadow and my brother would put it on for me when I would go out. 

1st picture - this is me May 2006 with makeup



 


2nd Picture - taken in July without makeup


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

Maria, you look absolutely gorgeous in your wedding dress - you made a beautiful bride indeed


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Maria, you look absolutely gorgeous in your wedding dress - you made a beautiful bride indeed



Thank you so very much!! It defintely was a very happy day!! I don't think the smile left my face all day  :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Aliena (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you GEF and Vi. I mostly go without make-up, because like Lilly, I just don't have the will to put it on everyday and have to wash it off every night. 

Vi, I do have the burgundy hair again and don't intend on going back to blond. It was one of those phases I went through when I met a friend who is a hairdresser. I live in the burgundy hair coloring box! 

I started a with or without a beard thread, but it's crashing and burning as we speak. I guess guys just don't want to post their fuzz, or, lack there of. :happy:


----------



## Aliena (Aug 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I rarely ever wear makeup. I probably could count on one hand the times that I have worn makeup, one of those times was at my wedding 2 years ago (and I had it professionally done). One reason I don't wear makeup is that I have a hard time putting it on myself since I only have a small amount of vision in one eye. When I was a teenager, I did like eyeshadow and my brother would put it on for me when I would go out.
> 
> 1st picture - this is me May 2006 with makeup
> 
> ...




Definitely awesome with or without; you're very pretty!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I rarely ever wear makeup. I probably could count on one hand the times that I have worn makeup, one of those times was at my wedding 2 years ago (and I had it professionally done). One reason I don't wear makeup is that I have a hard time putting it on myself since I only have a small amount of vision in one eye. When I was a teenager, I did like eyeshadow and my brother would put it on for me when I would go out.
> 
> 1st picture - this is me May 2006 with makeup
> 
> ...



Maria you look like a beautiful queen in your wedding dress.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Definitely awesome with or without; you're very pretty!!





Susannah said:


> Maria you look like a beautiful queen in your wedding dress.



Thank you both for the compliments


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Ell, if you don't like this thread, then please don't open it; it is your right to do so--or not to as the case may be. I find this thread fun and easy going. Therefore, here is my contribution:



I love your green eyes... they are so enchanting... very beautiful!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> The bravery in this thread is to be commended. Everyone looks great with and without. I was a hell of a lot more likely to go without when I was younger but mascara for a blond is essential. Small pics but I took this morning



Kendra... you are gorgeous....


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I dont post many pics of myself not because of makeup or the lack thereof, but just because I hate pics of myself. Simple.
> I am working through that and hope to get past it.
> Meanwhile I am thinking of switching from Mac makeup which is excellant to mineral makeup. Mineral makeup may look more natural on me, and feel less gluggy.



Shosie you are a beautiful woman.... inside and out....


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 2, 2008)

here's mine . . . 

View attachment IMG_0512.JPG


View attachment IMG_0275.JPG


----------



## olwen (Aug 2, 2008)

I hardly ever wear makeup. When I do it's cause I'm in a makeup sort of mood or I want to express how I'm feeling. So sometimes I wear all black makeup if I'm in a dark mood or sometimes I wear lots of browns and bronzes if I'm feeling like I want to be preppy or I wear dramatic colors if I'm going out to a party or special occasion. I actually couldn't find any photos of myself with make up on.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 2, 2008)

I can't find a picture of myself without wearing makeup. I wear makeup pretty much all day, everyday. Maybe I'll purposely take one tomorrow before I get ready.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you Maria! I might come off as conceited, (I'm really not) but I think my eyes are one of my best features. When I do wear make-up, I try my best to bring them out. 

Thank you again, 
~Dee


----------



## Aliena (Aug 2, 2008)

olwen said:


> I hardly ever wear makeup. When I do it's cause I'm in a makeup sort of mood or I want to express how I'm feeling. So sometimes I wear all black makeup if I'm in a dark mood or sometimes I wear lots of browns and bronzes if I'm feeling like I want to be preppy or I wear dramatic colors if I'm going out to a party or special occasion. I actually couldn't find any photos of myself with make up on.




I very seldom wear make up too. And I am just like you, how it looks depends on my mood. Most of the time however, when I do wear it, it's usually soft and subtle. 

You're pretty without it; just sayin'!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 2, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> here's mine . . .




You know, you have got to be one of the prettiest girls on Dimensions! I really think you're an awesome chick, inside and out! 

Again, just sayin'


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2008)

olwen said:


> I hardly ever wear makeup. When I do it's cause I'm in a makeup sort of mood or I want to express how I'm feeling. So sometimes I wear all black makeup if I'm in a dark mood or sometimes I wear lots of browns and bronzes if I'm feeling like I want to be preppy or I wear dramatic colors if I'm going out to a party or special occasion. I actually couldn't find any photos of myself with make up on.




I have noticed, over the years, that a dark, depressed mood makes my make up go on darker...... :blink:


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 2, 2008)

Aliena said:


> You know, you have got to be one of the prettiest girls on Dimensions! I really think you're an awesome chick, inside and out!
> 
> Again, just sayin'



You are too sweet! Thank you so much. The feelings are mutual


----------



## olwen (Aug 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have noticed, over the years, that a dark, depressed mood makes my make up go on darker...... :blink:



You sure you're not just being heavy handed when it's darker?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2008)

olwen said:


> You sure you're not just being heavy handed when it's darker?



lol no....I meant that I am putting it on darker....to "express" something...or maybe to "hide"?

And I like make up....and I do think I look a 100 times better with it and I do use it to cover flaws.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 2, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> You are too sweet! Thank you so much. The feelings are mutual




Nah I'm really not sweet, because if I were to meet you I'd follow you home and cut your hair off whilst you sleep. Then I'd make a wig of it for myself! 

Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are my contributions


With
View attachment 47062



Without
View attachment 47063


----------



## Aliena (Aug 2, 2008)

Misty, I really like your freckles. You're pretty with or without; truly.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 2, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Misty, I really like your freckles. You're pretty with or without; truly.



Thank you kindly  I've spent every weekend this summer at the pool. I'm getting super dark..you should see the freckles on my boobs..LOL..it's hilarious I tell you!

You look great either way as well.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay, all of you ladies look great with makeup on, but even better without it!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay, all of you ladies look great with makeup on, but even better without it!





You are so sweet!! :wubu:


----------



## Aliena (Aug 2, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay, all of you ladies look great with makeup on, but even better without it!




Tried to rep you, but I've given out too much rep in the last 24hrs. I will catch you another time; I promise! Thank you for saying so!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 2, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thank you kindly  I've spent every weekend this summer at the pool. I'm getting super dark..you should see the freckles on my boobs..LOL..it's hilarious I tell you!
> 
> You look great either way as well.




Thank you Misty, it means a lot to me. Freckles on da'boobs can be fun; or so I'm told!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 2, 2008)

I dont mind going outside without make up. When I was younger I couldnt' go outside my room without it..lol. No big deal now. 
First pic, ofcourse without make up.. second pic with it.  

View attachment Picture 36.jpg


View attachment Picture 42.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay, all of you ladies look great with makeup on, but even better without it!


I have to agree with you.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I have to agree with you.



You're a sweetie, TW!!


----------



## dragorat (Aug 2, 2008)

*Once again thanks to all the ladies who have contributed to this thread.I don't know if it's just me but every lady that has posted pics has had a common thing to one another.You ALL have beautiful eyes & when you apply your make up it just makes them all the lovelier!*


----------



## dragorat (Aug 2, 2008)

*Aliena as soon as I can dig up a clean shaven pic I'll definitely contribute to that thread.After all it's only right....*


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I dont post many pics of myself not because of makeup or the lack thereof, but just because I hate pics of myself. Simple.
> I am working through that and hope to get past it.
> Meanwhile I am thinking of switching from Mac makeup which is excellant to mineral makeup. Mineral makeup may look more natural on me, and feel less gluggy.



But Susannah you're beautiful!


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 2, 2008)

olwen said:


> I hardly ever wear makeup. When I do it's cause I'm in a makeup sort of mood or I want to express how I'm feeling. So sometimes I wear all black makeup if I'm in a dark mood or sometimes I wear lots of browns and bronzes if I'm feeling like I want to be preppy or I wear dramatic colors if I'm going out to a party or special occasion. I actually couldn't find any photos of myself with make up on.



Its funny peoples differences about things. Even something as simple as makeup. I usually wear makeup so I don't get in a dark mood.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 2, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *Aliena as soon as I can dig up a clean shaven pic I'll definitely contribute to that thread.After all it's only right....*




Look forward to seeing what you have to offer!  I think these threads are fun and I'm glad you started this one; it has boosted the ol' ego! :happy:


----------



## dragorat (Aug 2, 2008)

*Ego booster posted Aliena....*


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 3, 2008)

I wear very little make-up. I have very dry skin, and wear mousterizing foundation which helps a lot. Also a little blush for color. Other than that, I can't remember the last time I wore anything else, other than for Maria's wedding and my brother's wedding, all of which I was in. I just can't be bothered with putting any more on.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 3, 2008)

I wear full make up (foundation, powder, blush, eye shadow, liner, mascara, lipstick) every day for work. If I have to be somewhere in the evening it stays on. If I go home and am not going back out, it gets washed off as soon as I get home. Weekends, I'm makeup free, unless I have to be somewhere. 

My mother used to sell cosmetics for a company like Mary Kay... home party type sales. It was a smaller company though. Anyway, from there, I learned to NEVER go to bed with make up on. That's the worst thing you could do to your face... it clogs the pores and causes blemishes. So, no matter HOW late I get in... the makeup comes off BEFORE I hit the pillow.

There are definitely days when I wish I didn't have to take the time to put it all on.... but I wouldn't go to work without it. LL Not a chance in hell! LOL




Aliena said:


> Thank you GEF and Vi. I mostly go without make-up, because like Lilly, I just don't have the will to put it on everyday and have to wash it off every night.
> 
> Vi, I do have the burgundy hair again and don't intend on going back to blond. It was one of those phases I went through when I met a friend who is a hairdresser. I live in the burgundy hair coloring box!
> 
> I started a with or without a beard thread, but it's crashing and burning as we speak. I guess guys just don't want to post their fuzz, or, lack there of. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> My mother used to sell cosmetics for a company like Mary Kay... home party type sales. It was a smaller company though. *Anyway, from there, I learned to NEVER go to bed with make up on. That's the worst thing you could do to your face... it clogs the pores and causes blemishes. So, no matter HOW late I get in... the makeup comes off BEFORE I hit the pillow.*



I remember someone doing a demonstration for beautilogicals or something like that- a make up company- years ago. She said that every night you don't wash your make up off ages your skin seven days......I have never forgotten and it comes off religiously every night


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 3, 2008)

That's why you're such a gorgeous chick!! :kiss2:




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I remember someone doing a demonstration for beautilogicals or something like that- a make up company- years ago. She said that every night you don't wash your make up off ages your skin seven days......I have never forgotten and it comes off religiously every night


----------



## lalatx (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is my little contribution. I rarely if ever wear foundation or powder b.c I can not stand the feeling of it on my skin. usually stick with eye make up, a bit of blush and lip gloss. 

View attachment 1353701992_l.jpg


View attachment l_267c65dd60c2eb5c655aa5e33f2df47f.jpg


View attachment l_f3509e537470e6cdae60308ba5ea931a.jpg


View attachment l_98f11362c38a01f271cade1089fd2f44.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 3, 2008)

Very pretty.... all of the shots... 



lalatx said:


> Here is my little contribution. I rarely if ever wear foundation or powder b.c I can not stand the feeling of it on my skin. usually stick with eye make up, a bit of blush and lip gloss.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 3, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Very pretty.... all of the shots...



Thanks yours are pretty as well.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

With..... (at work, tired, but not mad)







And without.... (it was windy outside, not mad here either)


----------



## Shosh (Aug 3, 2008)

I wish I didn't have to wear makeup daily, but I follow the same rules as you C.
I always wash my makeup off and follow a pretty strict cleansing regime.
I put a mask on twice a week to keep my pores clear also.


----------



## Red Raven (Aug 4, 2008)

it's interesting to hear ppl's opinions about this. Interestingly enough although I don't mind girls who wear make up. I prefer girls who don't just because some girls look completely different without make up than with. Also girls without make up usually have that "girl next door" feel ya know, and for some reason I am attracted to girls like that more than the "super model" looking women ya know?


----------



## pinuptami (Aug 4, 2008)

lalatx said:


> Here is my little contribution. I rarely if ever wear foundation or powder b.c I can not stand the feeling of it on my skin. usually stick with eye make up, a bit of blush and lip gloss.



You are gorgeous!!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 4, 2008)

lalatx said:


> Here is my little contribution. I rarely if ever wear foundation or powder b.c I can not stand the feeling of it on my skin. usually stick with eye make up, a bit of blush and lip gloss.



You're a total babe... these pictures prove it. 

Like I always tell my sisters and my mom, you definitely don't need to wear makeup all the time! Let your natural beauty shine through! (It's not like they listen to me, though...)


----------



## Tooz (Aug 4, 2008)

no makeup, tooly grin and fish.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 4, 2008)

Tooz said:


> no makeup, tooly grin and fish.



Time for an important announcement!

Tooz, you are a total babe... :smitten:

That is all. We now return to your regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## KaliCurves (Aug 8, 2008)

You are beauitful, but that fish is scary looking!



Tooz said:


> no makeup, tooly grin and fish.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 10, 2008)

Tooz said:


> no makeup, tooly grin and fish.



Sooo jealous. That looks like a fun day!


----------



## mango (Aug 12, 2008)

Tooz said:


> no makeup, tooly grin and fish.



*Nice pic Tooz...


Catch of the Day!

*


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 24, 2008)

I think it's obvious which is with and which is without.  I actually prefer wearing very little makeup, if any at all. Usually it's just mascara if I have to go out somewhere fancier than the grocery store or post office.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 25, 2008)

seeing as how i'm single, it's probs not a good idea to do this....




lol like my ~**periodic table**~ tee?


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 25, 2008)

troubadours said:


> seeing as how i'm single, it's probs not a good idea to do this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I TOTALLY want a periodic table tee. LOL. That is freaking awesome!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 25, 2008)

Tooz said:


> no makeup, tooly grin and fish.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> don't think i've seen a pic of you before.
> ...


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 29, 2008)

troubadours said:


> seeing as how i'm single, it's probs not a good idea to do this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are beautiful troubs, and really, how many people have a periodic table shirt. nothing wrong with being nerdy!


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 29, 2008)

Tooz said:


> no makeup, tooly grin and fish.



Nice catch Tooz, those are good eating! :eat2:


----------

